# el vendedor vende el coche a los señores



## piedina

Salve a tutti,
sto svolgendo un piccolo esercizio di grammatica e la soluzione proposta dal libro secondo me non é corretta, peró mi occorre la vostra opinione. La frase iniziale é "El vendedor vende el coche a los señores" e devo sostituire gli elementi sottolineati con i pronomi atoni. Io ho scritto "El vendedor se lo vende", ma il libro propone "El vendedor se los vende". Per me se sostituisce los señores e lo el coche. Qual é la soluzione corretta e perché???

Grazie tante!!!


----------



## Rayines

Hola piedina: "Se" reemplaza al pronombre indirecto "le" (a los señores), ya que sonaría mal: "Le los vende". Y "los" es el objeto directo (el coche).
Saludos.


----------



## piedina

Ciao Rayines!
Grazie per la risposta velocissima! Peró non capisco perché "los" (che é plurale, per quanto ne so io...) sta per una parola singolare "el coche"...C´è una regola speciale o é un'eccezione?
Grazie tante ancora!!


----------



## Rayines

piedina said:


> Ciao Rayines!
> Grazie per la risposta velocissima! Peró non capisco perché "los" (che é plurale, per quanto ne so io...) sta per una parola singolare "el coche"...C´è una regola speciale o é un'eccezione?
> Grazie tante ancora!!


¡Ah, disculpa!, entretenida con el italiano no vi que era singular. Entonces lo correcto es "Se lo vendi".


----------



## piedina

Tantissime grazie!!! Ora ho capito tutto!!!
))


----------



## gatogab

piedina said:


> Tantissime grazie!!! Ora ho capito tutto!!!
> ))


 
Invece io faccio più fatica:

Si el vendedor les vende a los señores un coche, yo diría que el vendedor se los vende (a ellos) un coche.
¿O no?

La grammatica mi è ostica

gg


----------



## Neuromante

Lo/los concuerda con los compradores. Así que es "Se los vende".
Otra cosa sería "Le vende"/"Les vende"


----------



## piedina

Allora, cerco di spiegare ció che ho capito: prima di tutto a los señores é complemento di termine e el coche complemento oggetto; normalmente per il primo caso si userebbe "les"come pronome personale. Ma siccome il complemento di termine é accompagnato da un complemento oggetto, allora al posto di "les" di utilizza "se". Il complemento oggetto é a prescindere da tutto "lo" (maschile singolare, cio el coche). Spero si capisca un pó di piú....


----------



## gatogab

piedina said:


> Allora, cerco di spiegare ció che ho capito: prima di tutto a los señores é complemento di termine e el coche complemento oggetto; normalmente per il primo caso si userebbe "les"come pronome personale. Ma siccome il complemento di termine é accompagnato da un complemento oggetto, allora al posto di "les" di utilizza "se". Il complemento oggetto é a prescindere da tutto "lo" (maschile singolare, cio el coche). Spero si capisca un pó di piú....


 

 Alzo bandiera bianca

gg


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Inés tiene razón es "se lo vende" donde "lo" es el complemento directo y "se" el indirecto para evitar la cacofonía. "Lo" es siempre pronombre de complemento directo, así que en este caso ha de ir en singular, ya que se trata de un sólo coche.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## guilon

Buenas:

Sin embargo, en el continente americano está muy extendido el error de sustituir un objeto directo singular por un pronombre plural cuando el objeto indirecto es a su vez plural.

He oído a muchísimos hispanohablantes de diversos países americanos decir:

Agradezco a ustedes el favor -> Se los agradezco 
Doy la cena a mis hijos -> Se las doy 

Debe de tratarse de una transposición de la letra ese del pronombre de objeto indirecto al pronombre de objeto directo, porque también es verdad que la forma correcta (se la doy) puede dar la "sensación" de estar incompleta.


----------



## Agró

La solución correcta (y única) es:
"El vendedor se lo vende"


----------



## Spiritoso78

Ciao a tutti,

se lo/la vende o se les vende, al italiano suena siempre:

Gliela vende

Grazie per gli esempi..utili anche al sottoscritto!!


----------



## Stramy

Spiritoso78 said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> se lo/la vende o se les vende, al italiano suena siempre:
> 
> Gliela vende
> 
> Grazie per gli esempi..utili anche al sottoscritto!!


 

Spritoso78 io tradurrei cosi':

se lo vende: glielo vende
se la vende: gliela vende
se les vende: si vende loro, perchè "les" è il pronome del complemento di termine, ovvero si vende a chi? a loro, quindi "les".


----------



## Agró

Recapitulando:

vendo un coche a un señor: *se lo vendo*.
vendo un coche a dos señores: *se lo vendo*.
vendo dos coches a un señor: *se los vendo*.
vendo dos coches s dos señores: *se los vendo*.

*se*: complemento indirecto (sustituye a: _a él_ o _a ellos, _indistintamente).
*lo*: complemento directo singular (sustituye a _un coche_).
*los*: complemento directo plural (sustituye a _dos coches_).


----------



## Stramy

Vender/un coche/a los señores

Sustituyendo un complemento a la vez con los pronombres relativos:

Les vendo un coche (a ellos, complemento indirecto)
Lo vendo a los señores (el coche, complemento directo)
Se lo vendo


----------



## Nicodemo

La s en exceso, proviene de un esfuerzo subsconciente por colocar la marca de plural en alguna parte. Es un error muy frecuente, frecuentísimo.


----------

